# Probably the best thing I've written for piano.



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

4, 3, 2, 1....blast off! My newest piano piece Rockets is probably the most enjoyable to play out of all my pieces for piano. With a lot of cool jumps in the right hand with virtuosic left hand turns, it all sits under the hands nicely. A lot of textural changes that keep the piece constantly moving and exploring new things allows for an awesome experience with the bell-like count-down reoccurring time and time again.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very fun work, it sounds challenging too. I don't compose vey challenging music, but that isn't always the point.

However, yours is challenging and fun to listen to!


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks! Glad you liked it


----------

